# Makeup brushes off ebay?



## kattpl (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Ladies:

  Has anyone ever bought brushes off of Ebay?? If so who did you buy from, looking for a set, but cann't afford to buy from Mac. I found a few sets on Ebay, and was wondering if anyone has ever bought any?

Thanks,

Kath


----------



## steponme (Apr 12, 2006)

i've browsed some of the brushes before. some of them don't seem to be any good, pretty cheap looking. i haven't ordered ever though, so i can't personally say...

have you tried some of the other brands recommended on the boards? 
here's a thread to start: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=41980


----------



## kattpl (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the thread!!!! I'll check it out!

again thanks,

Kath


----------



## khadijah (Apr 12, 2006)

I recently bought Smashbox brush sets on ebay. The seller's name is Ria, she's from the UK and is very generous with extras. I got the Roxy Theatre Set and the Rodeo and Brighton Set, she gave me a free eyeliner duo!

However, someone on MUA said she got them for cheaper than I did from a different seller. She got the Roxy set for only $35 or so. great deal. Not only a pretty set but very good quality full length brushes.

hope this helps


----------



## kattpl (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks.... I check her stuff out!!

again thanks,

Kath


----------



## sindais (Apr 13, 2006)

I know some ppl who have brought brushes off ebay .. and they ended up with fake mac brushes and fake nars brushes- 

eg, it says mac on the brush and the printing was distorted and i think it didnt have the brush number on there either .. the nars brush was smelly and the hair was falling out etc and also, the name printed on the brush was wonky and the brush number was also not printed on the brush

if you can, you should ask the seller to send you a photo of the brush (with the numbers showing) so that you wont end up buying a fakie, some ppl who have brought from a seller claiming that all their brushes we authentic etc ended up receiving a fake brush


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 13, 2006)

Evalueville has ALL auth stuff, though they have not so great feedback like 95% because they sell so much stuff that alot of people dont recieve their stuff... I have bought some NARS brushes from thema nd I compared to my others and they are DEFINATELY the real thing... I would buy from them again... just insure your purchase with paypal incase you never recieve... its worth it imo I got a $40 brush for $20 Im very happy


----------



## Zoe (Apr 17, 2006)

I bought almost all of my brushes on Ebay,since they are mostly not available here and I have to say I got original Trish Mcevoy last summer,but I bought a set a month ago and it was fake.-I'm never buying them off Ebay again!


----------



## Selenite (Apr 17, 2006)

I once bought an Urban Decay blender brush.  I think that the brush may have been made before they were retooled a couple of years ago.

  Mind you, it's still a good brush.


----------



## __nini (Apr 20, 2006)

i want to second the Evalueville recommendation. I've gotten a lancome brush - smudger and 3 MAC brushes from them - 213, 242, 266.

Others are :my-boo-kitty, Strawberrybeauty and ragdollinc
Im into samples (pigment) now so straw and rag are my fav sellers.

my sn on Ebay is iiceyslickma - so feel free to message me and ask. =)


----------



## lovejam (Apr 20, 2006)

In my experience, you get what you pay for. I've learned it's better to spend money on ONE good brush, than buy an entire set that's probably not very high quality.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 20, 2006)

I got 213 266 129 SE from maycup for 30 dollars


----------



## stefunnie (Apr 20, 2006)

how can you spot a fake mac brush?


----------



## vixengirl (Apr 23, 2006)

avon now have a younger line and they have brushes... I have not yet tried them... but they look good. And about 8$ a brush...
maybe it could be a good start...
btw I am also looking for a set


----------



## avjwc (Apr 25, 2006)

Smashbox brushes on ebay all seem authentic.  I bought at least 3 from different sellers.  they are all located in the los angeles area.  I don't know how they get their smashbox stuff for so cheap but I'm not complaining.


----------



## sindais (Apr 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vixengirl* 
_avon now have a younger line and they have brushes... I have not yet tried them... but they look good. And about 8$ a brush...
maybe it could be a good start...
btw I am also looking for a set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think mac has a new LE brush set at saks, it has five brushes, comes in a case thing and is only $47. (which works out to be a bit more than $9 a brush


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Apr 27, 2006)

I have bought two Smashbox brushes off ebay, and one Lancome foundation brush off there too, all three were real becuase i got the box with the Lancome one and the others i am almost positive that are real because they are the same as the ones at the Smashbox counter and they have the number on them and there just real!!!lolAll three were really cheap.


----------



## m00nl1ght (Apr 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefunnie* 
_how can you spot a fake mac brush?_

 
i want to know this too since i'm thinking of buying the olive stashette brush set from ebay.. and i dont want to end up buying a fake set >_<


----------



## Blush (Apr 30, 2006)

I have only bought a NARS brush, the Smudge one. I don't know if it is fake or not ( I think it is real ) but it is superb¡¡¡¡


----------



## Cool Kitten (May 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *m00nl1ght* 
_i want to know this too since i'm thinking of buying the olive stashette brush set from ebay.. and i dont want to end up buying a fake set >_<_

 
all of the stashette sets are real, they're from CCO's, people just resell them.
I bought MAC 187 from *kevcrazy* for $29 shipped, and it's definitely real. I aslo bought Stila #9 and it was real too.


----------



## sunsational (May 13, 2006)

i ordered from evalueville and havent received my stuff yet. lol


----------



## monirock (May 13, 2006)

maybe you can use artist brushes? i bought my makeup brushes from mac (i could have died at how much it came up to) but i've heard the brushes in art supply stores work just as good.


----------



## brandiisamonkey (May 13, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *inheritedhornet* 
_i ordered from evalueville and havent received my stuff yet. lol_

 

that stressed me out when I orderd from them.. they NEVER told me when they mailed.. and it took about a week or longer (mabye 2 it was a while ago) to get to me... but I got everything I asked for in perfect condition and it was definately all real..


----------

